

Ask HN: vLine won't respond, help? - reinier_s4g

I&#x27;m working on the next big thing :). It is a WebRTC application, and i&#x27;m planning to use vLine.<p>The thing is I have written vLine about 3 emails to two different adresses ( hello@vline.com and support@vline.com ) to no answer, zero, none, they won&#x27;t respond and I really need their answers so I can move on integrating with them or install my own TURN&#x2F;STUN servers and do everything from scratch.<p>It has been about a week since my first email so I figured I would ask the enlightened HN community instead.<p>Here is what I need to know and have been asking to vLine:<p>• I need support for screen sharing and I was looking at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vline.com&#x2F;developer&#x2F;docs&#x2F;vline.js&#x2F;vline.MediaConstraints and only see video and audio, is there a way to specify “screen”? I would expect it since it is already a functionality of webrtc...<p>• Any tips on how should I go about implementing one-to-many-one-way broadcasting?<p>• Also, about the authentication, what if my service doesn’t require authentication to be able to see streams (we do have limitations on how many users are able to see at one point, but no authentication)? Should I just fake an authToken for anybody and send it in the authentication payload?<p>Thanks!!!<p>Any help will be highly appreciated.
======
ahazred8ta
I suspect the company is AWOL. Their first level of support is through
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/vLine](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/vLine)
, but there have been no questions answered since at least May. Their twitter
feed dropped off a cliff in November 2013.
[https://twitter.com/vlineinc](https://twitter.com/vlineinc)

Try using someone else for your next big thing.

~~~
reinier_s4g
Thanks! Yeah, looks like they are AWOL as you say. It is a shame, I really
loved what I saw in their API, I guess i will wait a bit longer and if not
response move on with other service, any suggestions?

~~~
ahazred8ta
as a plan b, their phone number is 408-429-0802

